# 300 lb. bear hide



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

I shot a great 260 lb. dressed black bear. The friend who wanted to have a rug made backed out. Having enough bear mounts I am willing to give this with lic. & reg. papers to anyone willing to pay the shipping.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I am interested. What is the shipping to 29209? The hide is tanned right???


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

The hide is not tanned. It is skinned & frozen. Head is skinned, the feed are in hide. Probably weighs 20-25 lbs. Would need be wrapped well & shipped at lest 2nd. day. Guess 50. to ship.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

If it's still available I would love to have it.


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Still in freezer. Call 218-240-4417 or e-mail [email protected] 
Yours if you want.


----------

